# Rare and limited edition signed Historical Fiction books up for auction



## Gordon Doherty (Sep 9, 2020)

Greetings, All.

I hope this is of interest to you. I'm running a series of historical fiction auctions on my Facebook page, weekly on a Wednesday.The lots have been pretty special so far. We've had signed first ed hardbacks of Anthony Riches 'River of Gold', Douglas Jackson's 'Sword of Rome' and Harry Sidebottom's 'The Amber Road'. This week we have Christian Cameron's 'The Last Spartans'!
You can bid for that at my Facebook page, here: 


	
	






__ https://www.facebook.com/GordonDohertyAuthor/posts/3106686329379710
			






And in weeks to come, there will be some truly must-have lots up for auction, from stellar names such as Cornwell, Scarrow, Kane and many many more! I'll add links to/details of each week's lot as a comment to this post - so as to keep interested folk informed without cluttering up the forum with lots of new posts.

If the fun of bidding for these tasty prizes wasn't enough, the even better news is that *every single penny raised will go straight to Myeloma UK, the blood cancer charity*.

A massive thanks to all the amazing authors who are helping me with this, and to @BrianGTurner for finding a place for this initiative on the SFF site.

Cheers,
Gordon


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Sep 16, 2020)

This week's auction is up and running:




__ https://www.facebook.com/GordonDohertyAuthor/posts/3130554370326239


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Sep 23, 2020)

Here's the latest auction - for a copy of Matthew Harffy's 'Storm of Steel'! 




__ https://www.facebook.com/GordonDohertyAuthor/posts/3150799228301753


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Sep 30, 2020)

And this week's offering is Steven A McKay's hit 4-book Robin Hood set 'The Forest Lord' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Please bid in the comments of this post:




__ https://www.facebook.com/GordonDohertyAuthor/posts/3171696896211986


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Oct 7, 2020)

Here's the latest offering!




__ https://www.facebook.com/GordonDohertyAuthor/posts/3192654080782934


----------



## Gordon Doherty (Oct 14, 2020)

This week, bid on a rare hardcover edition of Giles Kristian's 'Camelot'!




__ https://www.facebook.com/GordonDohertyAuthor/posts/3207956925919316


----------

